
Show HN: Just re-launched my design company - marcomassaro
Everyone,<p>I just wanted to take a minute to share with everyone my recently updated and expanded web design business.
I started Masswerks in 2009 and since then it has grown tremendously. I've done work for Remax, Chitika, CrazyEgg, Spinback (acquired), Frid.ge (acquired) and more.<p>I recently re-designed the site and added some designers and developers to my team to handle the work load.<p>I wanted to share the launch with you all and also would love to hear your feedback on the current design and approach.<p>Thanks!
======
Killah911
Congrats! Really nice site. You definitely get across the point that you know
what you're doing where UI/UX is concerned. It's very well though thru,
including the "Budget" field in your contact form. At first I wondered why
you'd put that in as a required and a dropdown list, but later I realized it's
an awesome thing for helping you get the right "price point" as well... (I
like it, but I'm not sure how an actual customer would respond) The only thing
I'd critique is that when I tried accessing your site via my mobile phone,
some of the appeal was gone and UX obviously isn't the same. In today's
mobile-web enabled world, it'd be nice to show you've got mobile web covered
as well with a different (but just as cool) layout for mobile devices.

~~~
marcomassaro
Appreciate the feedback and glad you like the site. As for the contact page,
that form is strictly for people with projects who are ready to move forward.
That page also provides emails to get in touch if you don't have a project
(rather a question, partnership etc).

Site is not mobile ready, but it is something I plan to make mobile very soon!

------
marcomassaro
Thanks for the kind words. I agree and disagree with your comment on the about
page. Some people probably don't care, but I think some others will find it
interesting to learn more about products we use to get the job done.

Thanks

------
jnorthrop
I like it. Simple and clean with clear messaging. Nice work. The one nit I
have is on the About Us page: I don't care what tools you use and I'm not sure
anyone else will either.

------
marcomassaro
clickable: <http://masswerks.com>

------
fhjhf
What are your rates for something like the Re/Max or the Lose Belly Fat sites?

~~~
marcomassaro
Send me an email at marco@masswerks.com and we can talk in depth

